# How to combine partition?



## ljCharlie (May 28, 2003)

I have one hard drive that was partitioned into two logical drives. How do I combine those two logical drives into one drive without having to reformat the OS/hard drive? I already made a backup of the second drive so losing data on the second drive is no problem but I don't want to lose the operating system ("C" drive). Any help is appreciated.


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

You will have to reformat the partition that is no longer needed. It will then become unallocated space. Then you can extend the C partition but only if the two partitions are contiguous.

All these tools are within Vista Disk Management.

Type start>control panel>system and maintenance>create and format hard disk partitions>right click on either of the partitions to see the menu of functions.


----------



## ljCharlie (May 28, 2003)

Thanks for the response. The problem is when the second drive becomes unallocated, by right click on the "C" drive, the "Extend" does not appear to be active. Another word, I can't extend the "C" drive even if the second drive becomes unallocated. And what do you mean "contiguous"? If it is not contiguous, how do I make it contiguous without reformatting "C" drive?


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

To be able to extend a partition the area directly to the right of it has to be unallocated space.


----------



## ljCharlie (May 28, 2003)

Okay, so you're saying only unallocated space to the right of "C" drive can be extended. Any unallocated space to the left of "C" drive cannot be combined to form one bigger "C" drive, correct?


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

If it is to the left of the C partition you will have to clone the C partition to the new partition. Then you will have to delete the C partition. Make the new partition the C partiton if it is not automatically assigned the letter C. Then extend the C partition.


----------

